
The Elegance of Deflate - signa11
http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/elegance-of-deflate/http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/elegance-of-deflate/
======
brudgers
Site returns 404

~~~
greenyoda
The URL was pasted in twice. The correct URL is:

[http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/elegance-of-
deflate/](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/elegance-of-deflate/)

Looks like an interesting article. The original poster may want to re-submit
with the correct URL.

